# Darco - Reign of Elements (Early Access 04/18)



## DARCOROE (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo PC Games Community, 

das Dresdner Start-up TP-Studios arbeitet seit Mai 2016 an einem neuen Open-World-Survival-Game und würde sich über euer Feedback sehr freuen. Im kommenden Monat wird es eine Kickstarter Kampagne geben, bei dem Interessierte von Wallpaper über Early Access Zugängen (April) bis hin zu Spielerweiterungen das Projekt unterstützen können. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Meinung zu den ersten Entwürfen mitteilt, da wir noch an der ein oder anderen Schraube drehen können. Auch wenn ihr Fragen zum Spiel habt oder etwas mehr wissen möchtet, stehe ich euch gern zur Verfügung. 

Danke! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AL_zjcLBhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*Zur Handlung von DARCO - Reign of Elements*

"Darco" ist ein Multiplayer-Open-World-Survival-Game mit einer einzigartigen Kulisse, unterschiedlichen Ökosystemen und detailreichen Steampunk-Elementen. Ziel des Spiels ist es, das Überleben eines Mechanikers und seines Drachens in einer postapokalyptischen Welt voller gefährlicher Kreaturen sicherzustellen. Dafür stellt der Spieler eigene Werkzeuge, Rüstungen und Waffen her und bekämpft wilde Bestien sowie gegnerische Spieler. Neben dem Überlebenskampf, der hinter jedem Baum oder jeder Ruine auf den Spieler wartet, muss er seinen Drachen aufziehen und trainieren. Meistert er diese Aufgabe, hat er einen mächtigen Freund an seiner Seite, mit dem er fliegend eine postapokalyptische Welt voller Abenteuer entdeckt und sich als Eroberer dem Kampf auf Leben und Tod stellt.
*
Aufgaben und Ziele*

Nach der Charaktererstellung wählt der Spieler seinen eigenen Drachen aus drei Arten mit unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften aus. Die Wahl sollte gut überlegt sein, denn der fliegende Freund wird den Spieler das ganze Spiel über begleiten.

Der Charakter, der aus einer Third-Person- oder aus der Ego-Perspektive gesteuert wird, kann in der menschenfeindlichen Umgebung verdursten, verhungern, ertrinken, abstürzen und getötet werden. Er kämpft gegen Drachen, mechanische Feinde wie Bären und Panther, er kann aber auch gegen andere Spieler vorgehen, die sich zeitgleich in der Online-Welt von „Darco - Reign of Elements“ befinden.

Kategorie: Action-Adventure-Survival
Modus: Multiplayer
Server: PvP & PvE (official & dedicated)
Plattform: PC (Steam)
Sprache: Englisch

Steam: www.steamcommunity.com/groups/darcoroe
Facebook: www.facebook.com/darcoRoE/
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCj5aiwYNbJo_5m1MmUE0LZA
Instagram: www.instagram.com/darcoroe/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/darcoroe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

